# Well done Carl Froch !



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice one fella !

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/boxing/8013772.stm

Hopefully you can get your fight on the telly next time :yes:


----------



## NEIL No2 (Apr 12, 2009)

one of the best come backs ever in my opinion....


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Any links to the fight? Always liked Froch, sounds like it was a good fight.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

DOH - just about to watch this on ITV 4 now (8.30pm)


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

DO NOT POST THE RESULTS OF A FIGHT WHEN IT IS BEING AIRED THE SAME DAY....alls it needed was a Carl Froch Result (spoiler) had i seen it earlier i would have changed the title thread, anyway he got pretty much out-boxed throughtout the fight and needed the result but what a come back absolutly awesome


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Caught it from the 6th. He really wasnt very mobile. Didnt seem himself. I assume his mobility was beat out of him in the early rounds. Didnt continue the offence once Taylor was pushed back as well.

Great come back though. I wonder if Taylor was pissed off that it was stopped with 20 seconds to go. He didnt complain immediately after the ref jumped in though.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I do not think he could complain had Froch stepped back an looked at the state of him - and took one big swing - wooosshhhh his head would have been in the stalls - imo, good ref decision and a brilliant come back - that's what makes him a champ - lotsa heart to keep going:yes:


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

marc said:


> DO NOT POST THE RESULTS OF A FIGHT WHEN IT IS BEING AIRED THE SAME DAY....alls it needed was a Carl Froch Result (spoiler) had i seen it earlier i would have changed the title thread, anyway he got pretty much out-boxed throughtout the fight and needed the result but what a come back absolutly awesome


I do apologise....didnt even think as i had heard the result on news...

easy to hide from ufc results but boxing gets on all the news bulletins...

again though... i should have realised....sorry Si-k


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

No need to apolgise to me, mate - it just made me wanna watch it more - especially after he got knocked on his arse, I new it was gonna be "off the hook" re your comment - incase anyone missed it I believe it's being repeated on ITV4 - think its Thursday evening (will probably watch it again as a cracking fight) an damn Taylor was fast....anyone know what channel pac man and Hatton is on??? I can't make my mind up on this one - head says Pac Man but if Hatton lands a decent bodyshot - who knows:confused: - Think it will be a bit weird if Hatton wins as he will then be considered the best pound 4 pound - which imo is a bit OTT.:nerd:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Im sorry to say that i cant see Hatton win unless he has learnt not to sacrifice himself to get the big guns in. Pac man will be too fast.

Ill pray that Hatton wins though.

Sky,ppv.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

You see the stuff Calzaghe was saying about Froch? http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/boxing/8023186.stm


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Based on what happened at the weekend, Calzaghe will beat him easily. I was thinking when i was watching the fight that Kessler would beat him.

When the day comes and he meets Kessler, i hope he has something new or at least is beeter than he was at the weekend. I want Froche to beat Kessler as well.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Based on what happened at the weekend, Calzaghe will beat him easily. I was thinking when i was watching the fight that Kessler would beat him.
> 
> When the day comes and he meets Kessler, i hope he has something new or at least is beeter than he was at the weekend. I want Froche to beat Kessler as well.


After watching the fight and taking in all the post comments have to say froch has got on my nerves a bit, hes calling out calzaghe when every single person with half a brain would know he would have destroyed him in that form saturday

Apart from the last round i thought his performance was a bit of a joke, Kesler also would destroy him in that form...

I really want to like him but he needs to come down a peg or two first


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, he's never gonna get over Calzaghe being the star......

And totally agree Kez or Cals will take him back to skool - still if he did not believe in himself their would be no point in boxing professionally, still would not shout too loud if I was him.


----------

